# Cubed Venison Roll



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw this on another site and decided to try it out tonite.
Cubed Venison, mushrooms, bell peppers, and oinion, wrapped in bacon. I layed out the cubed steak and put a generous amount of the sliced veggies on it and rolled the steak up. Then wrapped a strip of bacon around it. Cooked on the Akorn at 250* until the bacon was done.:thumbsup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i am definitely going to try this with some tenderloin.
in fact, i'm going to go do this right now since i had the grill
going for some pork steak. pork back in the fridge.
yumyum. looks awesome.

jack


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

I like it. I want to try it. I feel with a cheese stick inside.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I make those with cream cheese and spinach. They are fine!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks good as hunger as I am. I got some fresh cubed steak in the freezer.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

******* sushi


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

******* rolls! I make these a lot with deer and hog. I like to add a little garlic cream cheese and a thick slice of pepperjack then roll them up.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

paymaster, looks great...ur killin me man! which i had scratch and eat on my puter!


----------

